# Can I introduce a cat with claws to my cat without claws



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

Oh please let this be the right place to ask for advice on this subject. And please don't be upset if I'm not.

My cat, Joy, and I miss the cat we had..and had to give up on Jan 29th..after her year long illness....At least I 'think' Joy misses having another cat around. Actually I'm pretty sure of it.

I need to know if I can bring home a cat with claws to my cat without claws. I realize "It all depends"... on a lot of things...well at least a few things. ha ha 

I guess I'm looking to hear feed back on anyone's experience with it. 

I'm thinking there will be a period of "getting to know you", "or not" ! I don't know what to expect of Joy who may feel invaded after being Queen of the hill (me) and owner of the house for 8 months now. But it does seem maybe it would be in her best interest not to have to be alone all day when I work or go anywhere else. 

From 6 weeks to 10 years, Joy and Precious were companions. When staying in a cattery they were together, companions in the same cubicle. Neither was ever alone ever in their life time...except for the week Precious was in the hospital.
At home they would wrestle now and then, nothing serious, but neither had claws. They didn't wrestle after Precious became sick. Can't say they loved each other, Joy was the boss for sure. But they would sleep together sometimes. And Joy seemed much more casual ... I don't know, happier I guess.

When I had to leave Joy for a brief stay at the cattery a few months ago, she was very upset. And I know it bothers her when I leave for work, etc. I'm finding myself not wanting to leave the house. I have a reunion coming up, and I'm considering not attending for the sake of Joy. 

Some will say, have someone come in... that is easier said then done...but I do welcome any advice of course. Actually thought I had a friend to care for her,...then she just left for England for a few months to care for her sick brother. 

But what I really need to know if it is ever an O.K. thing to do, to bring home a cat with claws to one that has none. 
One small stature, 4 or 5 year old cat, that I am thinking of, is sweet and warmed up to me immediately at the cat orphanage where I stopped by for advice; and to see the cats and kittens that are up for adoption. Many of the cats can roam in there most of the day, and this one set he cap for me. Most are sensibly standoffish. Gee, spell check let that go!

A kitten may be more acceptable for a new friend for Joy...yet, kittens, like babies, take time to learn to behave and those razor claws on kittens are scary. I don't really want to de-claw a cat. And, in any case, I could not de-claw a young kitten. And there still is the getting to know you period during which we may find Joy won't accept her.

That is another question...I'm wondering if it is better to have a neutered male than a female for (female) Joy. I've heard that male and female animals get along better. And since Joy was bossy with Precious, might a male be better? 

Or am I just foolish for thinking to get another cat. Again I suppose the answer is...."that depends" ha ha

Thanks for reading and if I'm not where I belong, can you move me? Honestly, I looked for a while before posting.
Thanks again,
marilyn (cuzmare)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We have several members here with both in their households. I see no reason why you can't if you do a proper introduction.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I actually asked this same question when making the decision to adopt our second cat. Samantha was adopted front-declawed, and we worried that a clawed cat might frighten her, or even worse, what if a fight broke out between them...would Sammy have a chance? After the kind members here alleviated some of my fears, we went back to the same shelter, and we brought home Rochelle, a cat with all claws intact. We (tried) to do the introduction slow, but Rochelle managed to escape her safe room and the rest has been history...they get along great! Now I know that most cats do NOT get along this well right away...I was really lucky to have a painless introduction.

Samantha, despite being front-declawed, is the dominant one of the two and when they clean each other, she is _always _in a position to be on top of Rochelle. Rochelle plays and cuddles submissively, and she's ok with that...she just sorta gives herself over to Samantha's attention.

A few pics of them playing together...notice Samantha is on top like always, heh. Also gives me a chance to show off my new window seat for them...it was an immediate hit!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

The first cat we adopted (1.5 yo male) has all his claws. 2 weeks later we adopted a 2-3yo female who has all 4 paws declawed. It took them 2-3 days to co-exist, but they aren't best buds yet (we got them in July). Sometimes they fight a little (not much hissing or growling though) and we hadn't seen blood. The cat with the claws is really easy going though.

I think the female/declawed cat is trying to be the alpha cat (she's about 2 lb heaver and longer), but so far it hasn't been officially declared yet lol.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yup, my bud has both mixed and they do just fine.

Besides, teeth and back legs do the real damage, but I would hope it never came to that.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

cuzmare said:


> Most are sensibly standoffish. Gee, spell check let that go! marilyn (cuzmare)


WordWeb accepts Standoffish.


I think dominance is probably genetic.

Zenobi used to go outside and became very upset when a wandering gray male cat came around. I had to run him off when he tried to prevent her from going inside. And yet he's docile and I don't think he could fend for himself by hunting. He shows no inclination for it. (He's now been abandoned, I think, as his collar has gone. He's around most of the time and gets a small handful of Whiskas dry two or three times a day. He's ever hungry) 

I realized he was dominant when the now dead feral I'd been feeding gave way to him after I'd put food out for the feral. I took it away from the gray and gave it back to the feral, which, thenceforth, seemed to make the feral accept me as dominant.

Of course, one cannot decide such thing on so little evidence, but it's the feeling I have.


----------



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

To: Marie75, and Time Bandit, and Ummm, and Ducman69, and jusjim. First of all thank you all.
I'm overwhelmed with your responses...and so happy with your results after bringing claws and no claws together. I thank you all. I'm touched.
Now, I don't know if I am where I belong (page wise). And I can't even figure out where I am. I found your comments by clicking my question on the original page. I do read rules, but not the right ones I guess. I do believe I have a brain, but my strengths are in other areas....of which I am still looking to become aware - where. And I see here how long my writing went on...and you read it! Amazing. Makes me cry.

Anyway, I'm excited. I'm wanting to run right over and get "Buffy". She is the cat that took a liking to me...and she is so pretty. But, I swear they all are. Actually I don't swear...hardly ever. But I will attest to it. 

Now I will try to find advice on the introduction. And I will try again to learn where to post what. I don't know if anyone would like to give me the short version...if there is one. 
It scares me off to write most times...yesterday was the second time 
I used the wrong page. Three times and I'm out. Aw, that's sad.

You are all smarter than I. But thank goodness. Otherwise, where, would I go for ready answers? Better than that, good answers, real life answers. 
Thank you all again for reading that long "Note"? ha ha, and caring enough to offer your opinions and experiences. And Time Bandit, for taking the time for pictures. I don't understand how any of you find the time to devote here. You are to be commended. Your love of cats is so nice for me to meld with as I read what you say.
Now if this "little" note belongs in another place...please don't kick me off the program. I love you all. 
cuzmare (marilyn)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I think either Cat Chat or Behavior would be an alright place to ask about intros. We actually have a couple of already made threads that go into detail with the process.

Basically you need to separate them while they learn each other's scents, then slowly let them start seeing each other. Some cats make friends fast, others take a long time. You need to get a feel for what they are comfortable with and try to go at their pace. In my experience, any kitten, male or female, can usually quickly worm their way into any adult cat's heart with their frisky antics.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

cuzmare said:


> To: Marie75, and Time Bandit, and Ummm, and Ducman69, and jusjim. First of all thank you all.
> I'm overwhelmed with your responses...and so happy with your results after bringing claws and no claws together. I thank you all. I'm touched.
> Now, I don't know if I am where I belong (page wise). And I can't even figure out where I am. I found your comments by clicking my question on the original page. I do read rules, but not the right ones I guess. I do believe I have a brain, but my strengths are in other areas....of which I am still looking to become aware - where. And I see here how long my writing went on...and you read it! Amazing. Makes me cry.


You are very welcome my dear!  I'm fairly new here myself, and I have found the members to be very knowledgeable and friendly with their responses. As for not being quite sure if you know where you are forum-wise (I noticed you said you found our answers from the original page?), just make sure you are in the _actual _forum (not the teaser page) and you should be able to navigate from there...also, if you do click your thread from the teaser page, you can always see exactly where you are in the forum, by looking next to the cute little lone kitty sitting underneath the CatForum.com logo...he shows a breakdown of just down of just how far "in" you are topic and thread-wise. (If you already know all this stuff, I'm sorry I'm going over it...not trying to make anyone feel stupid ). And as RachandNito said, I believe 'Cat Chat' or 'Behavior' would be best for this type of topic.



cuzmare said:


> Anyway, I'm excited. I'm wanting to run right over and get "Buffy". She is the cat that took a liking to me...and she is so pretty. But, I swear they all are. Actually I don't swear...hardly ever. But I will attest to it.


They are all pretty...I want one of each, hehe! And I tend to swear like a sailor, but not here...XD



cuzmare said:


> Now I will try to find advice on the introduction. And I will try again to learn where to post what. I don't know if anyone would like to give me the short version...if there is one.
> It scares me off to write most times...yesterday was the second time
> I used the wrong page. Three times and I'm out. Aw, that's sad.


For advice on introductions, go to the 'Behavior' section of the forum. There's several threads by members and I guarantee you'll find something you need there. I was also referred to the website 'Little Big Cat', by members here and there is lots of great info on introductions, as well as just about any other questions you may have...good reading there.



cuzmare said:


> You are all smarter than I. But thank goodness. Otherwise, where, would I go for ready answers? Better than that, good answers, real life answers.
> Thank you all again for reading that long "Note"? ha ha, and caring enough to offer your opinions and experiences. And Time Bandit, for taking the time for pictures. I don't understand how any of you find the time to devote here. You are to be commended. Your love of cats is so nice for me to meld with as I read what you say.
> Now if this "little" note belongs in another place...please don't kick me off the program. I love you all.
> cuzmare (marilyn)


Hehe, actually I'm pretty dumb when it comes to cats. Samantha is my first kitty _ever_, and I've had her for about a month and a half...Rochelle we've had about a month. I am still learning everyday from the members of this wonderful forum, from my own research, and most importantly, just from observing my own cats and how they interact with each other and with their environment. All I want for my girls is nothing short of the best life I can give to them...stick around here, and you'll find out the best ways to do that too.

And because you seemed to like the pictures so much, here's another one of the girls lounging on my computer chair. :love2


----------



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

Dear RachandNito, and Time Bandit

Wow, 

So nice to see 2 more friendly posts. So fun to read, and very 
informative. You guys are great. I will check out the other sight 
mentioned...probably. It is just that it is hard learning my way
around and all.I'll give it a try though. 

I have so many questions, well a couple, but I'll hold off untill I really 
find the correct page. And along the way, I just may find answers
before asking. 

Do wish I knew how to prevent myself from getting logged out, 
(that has been my biggest bug a boo) but that is another day. 
I'm writing now on my word pad and will cut and paste. I'll have 
to sign on again probably, but at least I'm expecting it this time. ha ha

Yes, I love you pictures. Thank you.
I probably won't be back to cat forum for a week or so. Work
takes my time and I'm obviously a slow worker. Not proud of it.

Thanks again,
cuzmare (marilyn)


----------

